# PC hat Probleme, Grafik etc.



## kAmBeR (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem:

PC: 800MHZ


Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich ganz normal mit meinem PC gearbeitet, dann plötzlich hat meine Maus nicht mehr regiert und dann Grafikfehler + Farbtiefe Probleme sind aufgetreten.

Dann habe ich ME gelöscht, habe es aber wieder darauf bekommen, da immer wieder Fehler aufgetreten sind. Manchmal komme ich ins Setup gar nicht rein.

Ein weiters Probleme ist, wenn man mit STRG + ALT + ENTF neustarten will, dass das Bildschirm verschiedene Farben anzeigt, alles verschwommen, und dann regiert der PC nicht mehr.

Wenn ich ihn ausschalte und einschalte, dann geht manchmal der Bildschirm nicht an.

Ich glaube es liegt an der Hardware, aber an welcher...

Könnte man das irgendwie testen?


----------



## gothic ghost (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,
boote mal im "Abgesicherten Modus" da werden dann nur
die Standart Treiber geladen.
Im Gerätemanager nach Fehler schauen "Gelbes Ausrufe- oder 
Fragezeichen " und die Eigenschaften von Maus und Grafikkarte
aufrufen, gibt es Konflikte werden sie da beschrieben.
Ein Update dieser Treiber kann auch helfen.


----------



## kAmBeR (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,

die Festplatte ist formatiert und die Installation geht ja nicht. Treten immer Fehler auf, früher war das nicht so.


----------



## gothic ghost (20. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kAmBeR _Hi,
> die Festplatte ist formatiert und die Installation geht ja nicht. Treten immer Fehler auf, früher war das nicht so.


Nicht zufällig eine andere Grafikkarte rumliegen?
Schau auch mal ob die richtig fest steckt, könnte evtl. auch am 
Arbeitsspeicher liegen.


----------



## titoea (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Also moin erstma...Ich habe ein problem mit meinem Rechner ...Amd Athlon Xp 2200+ 
1800mhz (ungetaktet) GeForce Fx 5200+, 1024 Ram.

Also werend des Spielens bsp. Counterstrike, Painkiller, Gta Vice City... fängt mein pc an zu rukeln. er beginnt immer in verschiedenen abständen für 5 sec. an zu rukeln und läuft dann wieder flüssig. dann nach ca. 50sec. wieder dass gleiche...
ich habe gedacht dass liegt an meiner graka aber nachdem ich meine ausgebaut und eine geforce 4 mx 440 eingebaut und dass problem immer ncoh da war...war mir klar dass es nicht an der graka liegen kann. kann es vieleicht sein dass es am treiber oder vieleicht am direct x liegt (9.0c) ? ich weiß nicht mehr weiter ..Bitte Helft mir
#

danke im vorraus 

mfg titoea


----------



## Psycho_Dad (1. März 2005)

Hallo.
Wie lange hast Du das Problem schon? Von Anfang an oder erst seit neuem?
Wenn von Anfang an, dann check doch mal nach neuen Treibern für Graka und Mainboarf.
Wenn das erst seit kurzem ist, dann, versuch doch mal mit geöffnetem Gehäuse zu spielen. Vielleicht ist Dein Prozessor einfach nur zu heiss und deshalb wird die Leistung gedrosselt, damit der nicht durchbrät.
Oder es läuft vielleicht ein näkisches Programm im Hintergrund, welches sich zwischendurch mal meldet und Rechenleistung für sich beansprucht (z.B. Antiviren Software).

Gruß
Psycho_Dad


----------



## titoea (1. März 2005)

naja eigentlich habe ich dass prob erst seid kurzem... 
mit offenem gehäuse habe cih probiert hat aber nichts gebracht... kann es daran liegen dass meine wärmeleitpasste (vom cpu) alt und nur noch trocken ist. 
ich habe mal Antivir 6 durchlaufen lassen der hat außer nen paar troyaner´n nix gefunden und es ist immer ncoh...
ich habe dann mal den treiber deinstaliert und wieder installiert(neuster treiber von nvidia)...bringt nix. sollte ich mal ien format c: machen =?

danke schonmal 

mfg titoea


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (1. März 2005)

Ich würde auch sagen das es ein Programm oder ein defektes Mainboard ist.

<Trommelwirbel>
Vielleicht solltest Du dir mal unsere Nequette zu gemüte führen. Besonders Abs.12!
Und seine Posts auf die Art und Weise zum 2. mal einfach in Thread's anderer Hifesuchender zu plazieren ist auch nicht gerade die feine englische Art.


----------



## titoea (1. März 2005)

Sorry. Aber ich dachte mir da diese hilfesuche siete von dem anderen sowieso´seid nem halben jahr nciht mehr besucht worden ist ... stört es niemanden.


----------



## titoea (5. März 2005)

nice...   ihr hattet recht eslag an meiner firewall ...


----------

